#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco RV320 - Dúvida sobre funcionalidade

## marcinhak

Olá!

Tenho uma duvida referente ao RV320-K9-NA da Cisco.

Vou fechar uma vpn entre a matriz e filial dai gostaria de saber se este roteador consegue executar as seguintes funções:



èNa minha filial tem 2 internet chegando, eu consigo somar as duas? Se uma cair a rede continua funcionado?

èConsigo fazer que a saída da internet pegue as configurações do firewall na matriz?

Obrigada!

Marcinha

----------

